# Five Boro Bike Tour



## pagong (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it true that you can wait along the route and jump in the line? This way, you don't have to wake up really early just to be on the first wave of cyclist.... just wondering


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Jump in the line? What line? It's just a mass of thousands of riders. I doubt if anyone will triy to stop you, but just say you were running late.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

AlanE said:


> Jump in the line? What line? It's just a mass of thousands of riders. I doubt if anyone will triy to stop you, but just say you were running late.


You'll be walking the first six or seven miles anyway. As long as you have the official bib ,you can probably sneak in . Try starting after the park , the mass of riders thins out there.


----------



## SeaBass67 (Aug 16, 2010)

If you can hop in at Canal or Houston just as they're startring, it aint bad. Timing is key!


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, just go uptown above Houston, and you'll be able to do it easily.


----------



## dadicroce (Sep 20, 2010)

^ thanks for that


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Enjoy the ride! It's a great experience. Done it with a group of friends back in 2006


----------

